
Judge Reopens 'Serial' podcast murder case - aaronbrethorst
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/judge-reopens-serial-case
======
eadz
The undisclosed podcast follows on from Serial, and has a lot of background as
to how this came to be. [http://undisclosed-podcast.com/](http://undisclosed-
podcast.com/)

You can read the latest judgement here (PDF:
[http://cjbrownlawcom.c.presscdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/...](http://cjbrownlawcom.c.presscdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/Order-Granting-Motion-to-Reopen-2015.11.06.pdf) ), but
I'd recommend listening to both serial, then undisclosed for the background.

